# play sand brand



## volans (Jun 23, 2008)

I have a juvenile DT and I'm getting the 50soil/50sand. What kind of play sand brand do you use for your DT? I'm curious because some sands have silica and I heard that it's pretty dangerous. Thanks for the help...


----------



## Itort (Jun 23, 2008)

Just the playsand that you get for childrens sandboxes at lumberyard or home improvement store.


----------

